# AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600 Brisbane vs Athlon X2 7850 Kuma BE



## Bokteelo (May 2, 2009)

Which CPU is better and why? I had a friend PM me asking because he was a bit unsure about the Kuma I chose for him, and honestly I have no idea aside from the Kuma being a BE CPU that probably overclocks better. It eats more power though.


----------



## DrPepper (May 2, 2009)

Kuma is faster. Possibly about 10-15%. 

I haven't got solid numbers but 7850 has l3 cache and is a more efficient architecture.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 2, 2009)

its based on the phenom so it is technicaly a better cpu, its been tweaked from the brisbanes

i dont know cache but ill take a guess and assume there is more cache on the kuma, its cooler and clocks better

has 2 disabled cores


----------



## Darren (May 2, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> Which CPU is better and why? I had a friend PM me asking because he was a bit unsure about the Kuma I chose for him, and honestly I have no idea aside from the Kuma being a BE CPU that probably overclocks better. It eats more power though.



The Kumas are slightly better, however they're not fantastic. I was reading this review on the X2 7850 BE and it gets its arse handed to it by a E7400 

The X2 7850 BE has its purpose but if you are on a budget, but the Phenom II X3 720 BE is the better choice if you want something that is competitive with today's high-end yet still cheap.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...sk=view&id=249&Itemid=63&limit=1&limitstart=4


----------



## richardbel (May 2, 2009)

yep Kuma is no doubt slightly better..


----------



## Blacksniper87 (May 4, 2009)

defintly kuma i would go intel though much better in that region (ocing)


----------



## Melvis (May 4, 2009)

What about a AMD X2 6400? 3.2GHz


----------



## thebeephaha (May 4, 2009)

Darren said:


> I was reading this review on the X2 7850 BE and it gets its arse handed to it by a E7400



E7400 costs $50 more.... not a fair comparison at all.


----------



## alucasa (May 6, 2009)

I don't like the TDP on 7850 BE though.


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2009)

E7400, 720BE... you guys are suggesting things that are way more expensive lol... I smart thing to do is ask what budget they are on and what parts they have already... we might make a crazily great comp


----------

